# How many angel fish in a 110G tank?



## samckitt (Feb 14, 2008)

Just curious, on average, about how many angel fish could be kept in a 110G tank? I know, depends on their size, how much filters & son on. I have 11 pretty big ones in it now & am thinking of getting a few more.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd say you're maxed at 11 right now, considering that angels can get pretty sizable. I'm sure I read somewhere you want about 29 or so gallons per angel.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

i was gona say six but your almost double that now


----------



## samckitt (Feb 14, 2008)

I had all these fish in a 75G tank before upgrading to the bigger one. All went well with it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd leave well enough alone. It's very likely that if you add more to the tank you'll end up with serious aggression issues as the "pecking order" will have to be re-established.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd give 10 gallons per one adult angel fish. man a 110 with 11 angel fish is over stock by the time you add plants,substrate,and driftwood.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I would not house more than 10 adult Angels in a 110. But that is me. Even if you are over filtering your tank Angels are cichlids and they are aggressive.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Based on tank volume 1 angel for every ten gallons is the standardized guide. My experience with adults establishing in breeding pairs is less. I have an active breeding pair in a 55g standard size tank that they claimed the whole tank so I removed the other fish as the male was the largest in the tank and a brute. Nobody else made it out of the corner with a spawn in play. In two 75g tanks I have 4 and 6 adults housed respectively with minimum aggression issues. I think the depth of the tank adds enough space for a pair not to feel boxed in. In my 110g I have 10 F1 DDV semi adults with breeding beginning last month. Fully planted with angels always my primary species I can see dropping this tank down to 8 fish transferring 2 out to another set up. As adults the 10g per fish rule (IMO) is over crowding yet I see it posted all over the web.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> I'd say you're maxed at 11 right now, considering that angels can get pretty sizable. I'm sure I read somewhere you want about 29 or so gallons per angel.


29g is the minimum tank size for a pair (or even a single). Housing an angel in a smaller tank is always trouble sooner or later.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I currently have 8 in my 100 gal tank, they have all grown from dime size to almost 3" body only length. The problem I see is not really space but aggression. I now have 3 breeding pairs and everytime a pair spawns they claim half the tank. They still have plenty space but I think my 8 are a stretch. I guess when they reach full size I will only keep 6 and all same sex. Only other fish are dither schooling fish (right now only 4 hatchets but plan to up that to 10), a small pleco and a group of 6 corys

If they are small and haven´t sexually matured I guess you can grow them for awhile. At some point I had 10 and it was too much. I lost 2 when the tank broke


----------



## samckitt (Feb 14, 2008)

They are all pretty much full grown. I think there is only 2 or 3 females in the group. Not a week after putting them in the new tank 2 of them laid eggs. I have yet to be successful at raising them from eggs.

Here is the 75G









Some of the angels:


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice, in a well planted tank you can keep more, also depends on the type of angels, breeding pairs get very agressive.


----------

